# Slingshot Shooting At 10 Meters, 33 Feet



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*The first two shots are at a more typical speed and the second set of shots is a semi fast draw and the final single shot is a Fast Draw.
That's all.*

*



*


----------



## batangx (Jan 27, 2012)

Incredible shooting. I'm waiting for a video of you shooting a fly out of the air.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## batangx (Jan 27, 2012)

Jakerock said:


>


That's awesome!!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Jakerock said:


>


Do you eat what you shoot?


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

dgui said:


> *The first two shots are at a more typical speed and the second set of shots is a semi fast draw and the final single shot is a Fast Draw.
> That's all.*


Dgui, sometimes a few of us German shooters have a shootout together. I can say you have a few "fans" here! You have created a very special style of shooting: (very) fast, short and super accurate shots, simple fork, simple tubes, no gimmicks - pure shooting.
It is not MY style, I shoot slow, with tuned bands with a short life span, precious wood forks, etc..I like it A LOT!
But i have to say that you are in (not only) my eyes a pretty cool tribute to our sport: Simple, fast, effective - you are going your way!.Thanks for your input!

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Gotta love the hitting of a full can of beverage...

LGD


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Darrel your instinctive shooting is spot on man! I think you would give Rufus Hussey a run for his money if he were still alive today. I would comment on more of your vids but most of the time I'm left speechless. You are a great shot.


----------

